# Price vs value in CC's



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I thought it might be entertaining and informative to discuss relative values of various CC's. I tend to view most purchases with an eye toward price:value ratio.

I've been discussing the subject with one of our members who is new to CC's. Here are just a couple of examples of particular cigars we've talked about:

*Cohiba Robusto* - These typically go for about double the price of similarly sized cigars in other CC marcas (if not more). No arguing that CoRos are great cigars. But if another cigar is 80% or 90% as good (and sometimes better IMO - thinking of how great recent BRC's have been), does the Cohiba really represent a value? Not saying I won't buy 'em, but definitely on a more limited basis than many others.

*Montecristo #3* - These generally sell for about $2 more than the #4, with the same RG and only a 1/2" more length. They are also typically only about a dollar less than a Monte #2 or Edmundo. To me that's a no-brainer; the #3 representing the worst value among these popular MC's. Am I missing something?

Of course, there can be other valid considerations... rarity, status, etc... These potentially matter in certain situations and/or to some smokers. But, in simple terms of what a cigar delivers in quality, flavor, and duration versus its price, I think there's a "sweet spot" that makes some cigars a better value than others, whether those others are other brands or other vitolas in the same line. That doesn't necessarily mean the cheapest; but it also doesn't always mean the most expensive.

What do you think? Where is the "sweet spot" in ROI when it comes to CC's?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

curmudgeonista said:


> What do you think? Where is the "sweet spot" in ROI when it comes to CC's?


It's an interesting question, because it's an entirely subjective evaluation and you can come down on both sides of the fence.

CoRos might be twice the cost of a regular robusto, but in my mind they're twice as good. So in that sense, yes, I think it's worth the price, unlike the Behike. However, my budget says I can't smoke a Coro all the time, so my actual purchasing is done at about the $7 per robusto level, because that's where I tend to get the most bang for the buck. To me, the CoRo is both worth it, and not worth it.

For me, the sweet spot is $4-7; I can get excellent cigars that I really love at that price. When on sale, Boli CJs, HUHCs, HUC1's, and many, many more are within that price range. That being said, I do have some Monte 2, HU2, Coro, Party Lusis, HURR, etc in my humidor at $10-15, because to me they're worth the extra as an occasional treat.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Quite an interesting topic to say the least. And the example using two of the most "known" CC brands on the planet will certainly prompt some "absolutes" on both sides of the coin.

So, for my 2 cents: CORO = one of my all time favorite CC's. But, they have definitely gotten pricey for me and because of that it's getting tougher for me to justify spending that kind of coin on them. Can I? yes, i'm not on welfare or in the poor house... Will I? yes for special occasions... Do I? Well I have ONE CORO left and haven't pulled the trigger yet on a new box ... (maybe a box split is out there in the making that will attract my attention - LOL)

MONTE - I have to agree with Jack - the #4 is simply a no brainer in my book as far as value to cost = 'nuff said!

And I'm with the Ninja on the $4 to $7 sweet spot for CC's. The fact that I prefer the petit corona, corona, panetela sizes also lends itself to finding really good cigars in those marcas at that price range.

But to specifically answer the OP's question, I too look at the price to value ratio as a prime consideration in maximizing my purchase power - bot with CC's and NC's. But - it also isn't the ONLY factor...


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

On the Monte #4 I forgot to note that most other Cuban PC's/marevas, other than the Cohiba Siglo II, are usually about a dollar cheaper, sometimes as much as $2.00-$2.50 less when you catch 'em on-sale. And there are several alternative PC's I keep in regular rotation. Yet, to me the M4 still represents a value due to its rather unique profile among PC's.

And don't get me wrong on the CoRo. Fantastic cigar! But, definitely a special-occassioner for me. Personally I don't find it all of twice as good as every other CC robusto at half the price. So, IMO it's low on the price:value scale, while being high on the "sometimes nothing else will do regardless of cost" chart!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

curmudgeonista said:


> I thought it might be entertaining and informative to discuss relative values of various CC's. I tend to view most purchases with an eye toward price:value ratio.
> 
> I've been discussing the subject with one of our members who is new to CC's. Here are just a couple of examples of particular cigars we've talked about:
> 
> ...


For me it has always been will always be any Cuban Petite coronas. Their price is always easy to swallow even in the more expensive lines, such as Cohiba, Trinidad. As far as the Cohiba premium line i stick to the Línea Clásica{ Classic Line}. Coros. Espy, Lanceros etc.
The Siglo line for me has never really been worth the price of admission. Much like the Trinidad line i am left asking WTF? Except for the Reyes they are in that so called sweet spot. As always your mileage may vary.


----------



## the1and0nly (Jan 28, 2016)

I agree with the premise of this thread. I keep CoRos and BHKs on hand for special occasions (birthday weekend so CoRo is lit right now) but find myself buying more of things like RASS, BRC, JL 1, Conni 1, Parti shorts, etc because bang for your buck they can't be topped.

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I can't imagine ever being disappointed for spending up to $10 for something that gives me an hour of peaceful, delicious pleasure.
I know I'm a noob, but today I'm very content with my stash of RASS, PSD4, Edmundos, Parti Shorts, Mag46, etc.


----------



## Sigaar (Sep 19, 2014)

I tend to see the best value with the smaller sticks...PC's like the Boli and PL come to mind. And smaller yet...minutos... love me some RASCC, SCDLH El Principe, and of course Party Shorts!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Didn't read through all the post, so pardon me of I'm way off out repeating someone else.

I find that either smaller vitolas out lesser knowns are the best bang for buck. Stuff like Partagas presidente, VR DA, Monte 4 have a great ROI.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm reviving this thread as I think about Robusto size habanos. CORO to me are the gold standard but with patience the PSD4 is a real treat. What I'm wondering at this point is the valueayoff in the Montecristo line up. BTW I'm slightly disappointed in the Monte 3, but I bought them aged. Monte 4s could be smoked every day and I love them. However back to the question I had. 

Prices of Double Edmundo are about $90-$100 more than a box of Standard sized Edmundo. Are they really worth it? I love the Lusitania and the BCG and RACG but probably will only buy the Lusitania in the future due to BCG being discontinued. 

I really like Montes as I don't see the huge payoff on aging these sticks past 2-3 years. As stated earlier I really don't feel that the 10 year old Monte 3s are any better than 2 year old Monte 4s. Maybe it's the vintage year that wasn't fantastic. Right now I'm seriously jonesing for a Monte Robusto. Great deals on the Petit Robustos lately and I've picked up some PSD5, but paying $30-$40 for the Edmundo doesn't seem too much for another inch. 

Any thoughts specific to Montecristo on this. Having really enjoyed multiple sources boxes of Monte No.4 and Monte No.2 and Petit No.2 have me wondering. 

I hope the Edmundo doesn't disappoint. I love the medium strength Montes with their creamy profile. Should I just stick to the pointed end sticks or the PCs. I do love almost every short and PC from the Habanos line up but Montecristo is a sweet spot for me, when in the mood for something lighter than the Parti/Boli/RA line ups I usually stick to. 

I've also thought about SLR which I haven't tried or SCdLH of which I have only smoked the Principe. 

What to do? Petit Edmundo, Edmundo ir fork out the cash for the DE?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

I've been looking to make my first purchase. What's a good value stick that gives you the quintessential "Cuban" taste?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I love the Bolivar corona junior..or any smaller partis..

Low price point.. Great way to to cut your teeth.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

MidwestToker said:


> I've been looking to make my first purchase. What's a good value stick that gives you the quintessential "Cuban" taste?


Oh man, loaded question! But here's some sticks I feel are good values and have that twang.

Punch Punch 
PL Picadores
Monte #4
PL PC
JL #2
QdO Coronas
VR Famosos
SLR Regios


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Can't speak much on the Monti question much as I've only had the #2, Petit #2 and, the Media Corona. All of which I enjoyed a lot.
I'll add to the cutting teeth list with the HUHC or, Regalias. The HUHC being the fuller of the two but both great and, priced right for a trial in the marca.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

MidwestToker said:


> I've been looking to make my first purchase. What's a good value stick that gives you the quintessential "Cuban" taste?


I love the HUHC (H Upman Half Corona) and usually can be found at decent prices.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

In addition to an appreciation for finer "top-of-the-crop" cigars, I'm a great lover of "cheap & cheerfuls", cigars that taste great but don't cost an arm-and-leg.

IMO, some of the best "cheap & cheerful" values are found in the Partagas line with the Mille Fleurs, Petit Coronas Especiales, Aristocrats, Habaneros, and Partagas Supers. These are all formerly machine-made facings that are now long-filler handmades (since 2002). Fortunately for us, they've managed to continue to be viewed as price-point items, even though they are now fully capable of delivering a high-quality experience, albeit at a lower price than they probably should sell for.

These all typically list for about $4.00 apiece in box quantities, but can often be found for about $3.00 if you shop around for specials. And that's one of the main reasons I recommend this series, aside from them simply being good cigars. With several to choose from you can usually find one or another on-sale. Similar enough in size, with the possible exception of the Habaneros, I'll take the best deal every time... which is why I've bought all of them at various times.

And there are some with similar stories in some other marques (i.e. formerly machine-made). Those include H. Upmann Majestics & Regalias, Hoyo de Monterrey Palmas Extra, and Romeo y Julieta Belvederes, Coronitas en Cedro, Mille Fleurs, Regalías de Londres, and Sport Largos.

I may have missed a few, and there are several tubed cigars with the same history that I didn't mention because tend to be priced slightly higher due to the packaging (still good bargains sometimes). But, it remains that this whole category of previously machine made cigars have been held to generally lower price point than corresponding sizes that were always premium handmades. Really a great place to start if you are looking for bang-for-the-buck above all other considerations.

For more detail and impressions of a few of these, and other bargains, see a couple of my other threads focusing on CC bargains:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/239978-cheap-cheerful-partagas-cubans.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/211138-greatest-cc-hits-under-5-00-a.html


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

Scap said:


> Oh man, loaded question! But here's some sticks I feel are good values and have that twang.
> 
> Punch Punch
> PL Picadores
> ...


Thanks brother. You can only limit a man to NCs for so long...


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

UBC03 said:


> I love the Bolivar corona junior..or any smaller partis..
> 
> Low price point.. Great way to to cut your teeth.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


This or Partagas Shorts. They are always a treat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

No answer on the Edmundos? I might have to buy a box of the Petit and the full sized Edmundos to compare. I was hoping not to break the bank but I really like the Montes. I like Cohos but their just way too pricy these days.

I get that the Cohiba line may be the most profitable line up and their marquee marca, but I know that worldwide Montes are so well known too. Sadly both have way too many fakes so best to buy from only trusted sources.

Fake tubos seem to be everywhere in the border areas like Niagara Falls, Canada.

I guess I can go over and glean some info from the (Moderator edit: elsewhere) BOTLs.

However chime in if you have that Edmundo experience down please.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Champagne InHand said:


> No answer on the Edmundos? I might have to buy a box of the Petit and the full sized Edmundos to compare. I was hoping not to break the bank but I really like the Montes. I like Cohos but their just way too pricy these days.
> 
> I get that the Cohiba line may be the most profitable line up and their marquee marca, but I know that worldwide Montes are so well known too. Sadly both have way too many fakes so best to buy from only trusted sources.
> 
> ...


I've smoked a few Edmundos, but not enough to either recommend or condemn them. It's hard to say if Petit Edmundos will tell you much about the standard Edmundo, and certainly not the Double Edmundo since it is a different RG. Each cigar can be fairly unique, even within the same marque.

And, BTW, please do not mention or advertise other forums here on Puff, particularly one attached to and owned by a vendor, not to mention offering them for sale on the forum itself.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

I prefer short cigars to begin with - but to me the natural values are in those sizes as well, lucky me!

Anything with "short" "petit" "half" or "small" in it usually won't break the bank - and there's so much value to be had in those smokes!

I'd recommend sampling down all the brands and smoking a small vitola of each - won't tell you everything you need to know about cubans, but you'll have a short-list of cheap favorites and great winter go-to smokes!

Not having to wait 3 years for most of them is another plus


----------



## Bruced (May 20, 2017)

The thing that sometimes in these discussions is what I will call individual likes, and dislikes. It is like going to Los Angles, CA then asking the question to 10 or 100 different strangers walking past you on Hollywood Blvd..

Where is the *best* Chinese Resturant in LA? You are going to get a lot of different answer from I hate Chinese food, to a list of recommendations.

In the end you got to try some different places, or smoke some different CC to find the CC you personally love in your price range.

I am maybe a little strange, in that ever Cigar I have smoked in maybe the last 5 or 10 years I made a note on how I rated it. Rating Scale is very simple 1 - 10. Ten being a home run, One being a strike out. My rating is only for my purposes, and to job my memory when I want to buy some sticks.

Sometimes I will look at some of the price point stuff on a Cigar online web-site, then take a chance of a five pack. The good new is I have found some treasures for very reasonable prices. But there have been a couple of disaster that I have not had the gut to smoke more then two of five.

Part of the fun of this hobby is exploring new Cigars, or Brands you have never smoked before. The reward is you person like & dislike will point you to Cigar you want to ad to your regular buy list.


----------

